# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Steken in borst pijn in arm

## xIrisx

Hallo,
ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar en heb de laatste tijd pijn in mijn linkerborst en in mijn linkerarm.
Het zijn hele gemene steken en doet enorm pijn.
Het houd een paar minuten aan en dan gaat het weg,
zou iemand weten wat het zou kunnen zijn?
Heb wel overgewicht en hartklachten zitten in de familie?
 :Confused:

----------

